# connecting rigid PVC to nonmetallic liquidtight???



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

just found this thread.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve done it many times going from pvc to emt. That only bad part about it is the threads in the adapter dont quite match threads of the connector and you end up strong arming it in, cross threading the chit out of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

And then make sure you wrap it with a TON of duct tape. Not the cheap stuff, either. Like I mean at least ten wraps. Code says each wrap is good for fifty foot-pounds of leak protection, and anything over twenty amps will require at least thirty foot-pounds of leakage protection. So I’d go with ten wraps, minimum. Although actually if you use gorilla brand duct tape you could get away with like five. Because it’s better. Thicker. Unless you then bury the changeover in cement. And then you only need two. I know, it’s counterintuitive, but that’s the code sometimes!

I’d also recommend putting a pull string through the whole run before burying it, because we all know that pushing conductors through carflex is a real pain! Especially the purple variety!

Finally, don’t forget to upsize your lugs. Whatever size conductors you’re installing - and I run into this ALL THE TIME - if you’re changing over from rigid pipe to ANYTHING, code says you’ve got to upsize your lugs. I think this was added in the 2011 code cycle. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

In my mind, a nonmetalic fitting is for locknuts. I would use a JB for the transition.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've done it exactly this way (pvc female to flex connector male) thousands of times with no issues.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

PVC solvent is made out of THF... Tetra HydroFuran. It can be bought for peanuts versus the price we pay for canned PVC solvent. The significant difference is that the canned stuff has stabilizers.

However, if your can just lost its THF, you could restore it. This is only recommended for those using a TON of solvent on big projects. Otherwise it's uneconomic.

When threads are not sweet, you can soften them up with solvent. Then they'll conform to the male threads you're inserting. Try this on a test basis before committing to it.


----------

